# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Igor, self-balancing robot kit, HEBI Robotics, LLC, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - HEBI Robotics

hebirobotics.com/robot-kits

----------


## Airicist

Igor dreams

Published on Feb 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

IGOR: wheeled, self-balancing robotic kit from HEBI Robotics

Published on Sep 12, 2019




> HEBI Robotics would like you to meet Igor, a wheeled, self balancing, teleop robotic kit with 14 degrees of freedom and a host of robotics control techniques. Igor can help with a range of research, including mobile manipulation, motion control, balance, and human-robot interaction—and he comes ready to deploy right out of the box.

----------

